# Anybody know if this school is legit?



## Mr. President (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.shaolins.com

They have "testimonials" (could be stock photos) and all that, plus Shaolin monks who teach there, according to them, but I wouldn't know whether or not they're trustworthy. Does anyone know them?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 17, 2013)

It is likely as legit as any other Shaolin academy in China. Shaolin may be mostly Wushu and performance these days but you do not go publically claiming lineages you don't have on mainland it can be costly either financially when Shaolin sues them, Credibility wise when shaolin forces you to make a public statement as to you being a liar or physically when they sane there Sanda champs to have a talk with you.

But for some reason Shi Deqian sound familiar but my forgetful old brain can't seem to remember why


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 17, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> It is likely as legit as any other Shaolin academy in China. Shaolin may be mostly Wushu and performance these days but you do not go publically claiming lineages you don't have on mainland it can be costly either financially when Shaolin sues them



So they're a bona fide satellite school of the temple or something?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2013)

You are looking at this wrong.

They were likely trained at Shaolin or trained in Shaolin arts and someone in a position of authority (a known Sifu of the style of Shaolin itself) said they could teach. Therefore they can make the claim they are making and open a school. Otherwise they could not make that claim in China without problems.

This does not make them a satellite school of the temple, as far as I know there is really no such thing. There is the Shaolin School (more school/tourist destination than Temple) and there there re those that teach Shaolin elsewhere.


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, here's a quote from the website:

*Please send all enquiries regarding the academy to it's chief manager, Mr. Che, (Shi Xing Kuo) who is a layman-disciple of the great grandmaster Shi De Qian, previous chief manager of the Song san mountain Temple (note: written Song shan temple below - either way is Ok).  Mr. Che has been authorized by the Song Shan Temple authorities to invite the protection monks or their diciples to live and teach shaolin martial arts to foreign students who enroll at the Siping City Shao Lin Martial Arts Academy, located next to the Ye He ancient castle, which is located approximately 5 kilometers (or 3 miles) from the ancient Jai Lan Temple near Siping City, Jilin province, in the Chang Bai mountains of northern China.*
*We received verification of Mr. Che's credentials from the last Fang zhang (first abbott) of the Song Shan mountain temple, Shi Yong Xin, who has re-confirmed Mr. Che as a shaolin layman monk during the mid-part of November, 1999.


*

Well, that's a fairly detailed explanation of how they get to teach. Does it pass the smell test as far as you're concerned?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2013)

That just brings me back to "It is likely as legit as any other Shaolin academy in China" which is what I said in my first response


----------



## mograph (Apr 18, 2013)

In other words, the school may be official Shaolin, but official Shaolin isn't what it used to be?


----------



## Instructor (Apr 18, 2013)

This seems pretty steep.



> [SIZE=+1]TOTAL FEES[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> *NOTE**: If you feel you might not be accepted due to a physical condition or for some other reason, Email Mr. Che to find out, first, before submitting the application and paying the reservation fee.
> ...


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 20, 2013)

I've spoken to the actual Shaolin temple. They told me I can't live in the temple, but in a nearby village, a walking distance away. For a year, it's $10,000. No way I can swing that.

Does anyone here know a Shaolin school they trust?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I've spoken to the actual Shaolin temple. They told me I can't live in the temple, but in a nearby village, a walking distance away. For a year, it's $10,000. No way I can swing that.
> 
> Does anyone here know a Shaolin school they trust?



Since that question has been answered as best as I can answer it already lets go with this.

Do you speak (at least) Mandarin? Are you close to fluent?

If yes you may get a slight discount, if know they will gouge you on price if you are American, all Americans are rich, just ask any Chinese person on mainland you meet and they will tell you that. Accept the fact right now that if yuo are from the USA and do not speak mandarin you are only a payday to them and not to be taken seriously

Now if you want to learn Shaolin and be able to say it comes from Shaolin you would likely be better off moving to NYC and studying with Shifu Shi Yan Ming, he is a Shaolin Monk, is in the USA, speaks English and likely will charge you less than $10,000 for a year.

If you want what Shaolin will give you, which is performance Wushu and Sanda then there are many Physical education universities in major cities in China that you can train at that will likely be a little more honest about it. A guy near me trained at one of those and his Performance Wushu is amazing, his Sanda is incredible and they taught him Mandarin too. Likely Shaolin will as well but I have to tell you I trust a university more&#8230;only a little more&#8230;but more than Shaolin if for no other reason than they are telling you exactly what they are going to teach you and not cloaking it in the Ancient Reputation of Shaolin which to be honest is absolutely nowhere near what it used to be.

Or you could find a school that is run by a person that is like the guy near me and again train with someone who speaks English and is in the USA and will not charger you $10,000 for the year.

You really need to research living in China before you run off and live there because it ain&#8217;t what many think it is both good and bad. Hell I have family there and a house and I don&#8217;t want to live there.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I've spoken to the actual Shaolin temple. They told me I can't live in the temple, but in a nearby village, a walking distance away. For a year, it's $10,000. No way I can swing that.
> 
> Does anyone here know a Shaolin school they trust?



Have you considered becoming a monk?


----------



## oaktree (Apr 20, 2013)

Kick one of them in the balls if he falls over you know
He is not a real xaolin.


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 21, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> you would likely be better off moving to NYC and studying with Shifu Shi Yan Ming, he is a Shaolin Monk, is in the USA, speaks English and likely will charge you less than $10,000 for a year.



Yeah I know Shi Yan Ming. He "upgraded" Bruce Lee's one inch punch. Here is the real deal, but so is NYC's cost of living. I have to find a relatively good paying job before I can even think about moving there. 

As I understand, he's working on opening a live-in school upstate, but that would likely cost a lot more than his current annual fee.



> Have you considered becoming a monk?



Two problems with that: I don't have the requisite amount of money required, and they won't let me live in the temple.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Yeah I know Shi Yan Ming. He "upgraded" Bruce Lee's one inch punch. Here is the real deal, but so is NYC's cost of living. I have to find a relatively good paying job before I can even think about moving there.
> 
> As I understand, he's working on opening a live-in school upstate, but that would likely cost a lot more than his current annual fee.



It is cheaper to train here if you know a good teacher than it is to go train in China. And if you are willing to go thousands of miles to China, a good teacher here is closer to travel is not as much of an issue.

There also use to be a guy in the Boston area that had live in students but I know little about him or his school and he was not Shaolin.

But these are questions you need to think about, and answer if you so desire

Do you speak (at least) Mandarin? Are you close to fluent?

Why do you want to go to Shaolin? 

If you want what Shaolin will give you, which is performance Wushu and Sanda. And it will be as good as what you get at Shaolin, then there are many Physical education universities in major cities in China and they have dorms.

There are Wing Chun Schools in Hong Kong that allow you to live there as well and I think Yao in Beijing has dorms for his Yiquan students.



Mr. President said:


> Two problems with that: I don't have the requisite amount of money required, and they won't let me live in the temple.



And two more problems. if you are a westerner they will not allow it and your age could be an issue as well. You may want to look to Wudang, they have foreign students but I am not sure where they live


----------



## clfsean (Apr 21, 2013)

There's a school that won't mind taking your money, letting you shave your head & call you a monk. They're called "blah blah blah" Shaolin. They'll let you run around in saffron robes, learn Shaolin jibengong, taolu & even call yourself a disciple of the temple. They don't care. They will laugh all the way to the bank.

No Chinese students live "at the temple". They live near & around, but not there. Hell even the abbot doesn't live there. He's got a spot not far from the Temple with his wife & kid(s??) & commutes everyday in his bullet proof Abbot-mobile Benz. 

There's no reason to go & "live" there when there's better & cheaper TCMA here. Unless you just have to, then I'd suggest speaking the language. Regardless that there are more Chinese that speak English than US citizens, you don't speak Chinese, I don't suggest anything other than sightseeing on a guided tour.

Neih sihk ng sihk teng-ah?


----------



## mograph (Apr 21, 2013)

There is a funny thing many of us Westerners see in things "Eastern:" we see them as _strange_. They're either weird or magical, or somehow "special" for reasons we really don't understand. This is why some in the Far East make fun of us and take our money. We're _rubes_.

An example of such a Westerner would be someone wanting to go to China and learn Shaolin because it's, well, _Shaolin_ ... without doing research, and I'm not talking about going on an internet forum. I'm talking about finding out what good Shaolin really is, and what good martial arts really are ... and learning enough Mandarin to know when someone is making fun of you or ripping you off. That includes knowing enough of the culture to know where you stand, and learning the non-verbal cues as well. 

I hope that you're not one of those Westerners who is fascinated with the strange ways of the East.

In my experience, it takes a lot for a Westerner to be accepted enough to be trusted; to really be _in_. (Everyone in my group is really nice to me, but I'm clearly not _in_.) You have to show that you have spent a lot of time studying their culture, their language, their interests. They're used to Westerners throwing money around and expecting the real deal. Since those kinds of Westerners haven't actually taken the time to learn about the culture (etc.) I'd imagine they see this behavior as disrespectful, and believe the Westerner gets what he deserves. 

You may have images of David Carradine (or that Mountain Dew spot) in your head. You may think that because you're a Westerner, they'll be impressed that you came all this way. You may think that they'll give you the same instruction as everybody else. You may think that they'll be grateful for your interest. That may happen. But other images may be more accurate: you may get robbed. You may be stuck doing exercises that have no point. You may be stuck cleaning the place. You may be sent out into the tourist areas to encourage more Westerners to join up (ka-ching!), but not allowed to actually do any martial arts. You may find that after one year, you get fed up or run out of money and go home. You may get very sick. You may not know how to talk to people. You may be very alone. 

But it comes down to Xuesheng's question again: "Why do you want to go to Shaolin?"


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 21, 2013)

mograph said:


> They're either weird or magical, or somehow "special" for reasons we really don't understand.



It's not about magic. I prefer Chinese martial arts because it seems clean, thorough and methodical in the way they practice the art. The moves are very impressive. Why is anyone attracted to one martial art instead of another? It's a personal preference thing.

Why Shaolin specifically? Well... why not Shaolin? Is there a better place to learn Kung Fu?



> You may have images of David Carradine



Who?



> you may get robbed. You may be stuck doing exercises that have no point. You may be stuck cleaning the place. You may be sent out into the tourist areas to encourage more Westerners to join up (ka-ching!), but not allowed to actually do any martial arts. You may find that after one year, you get fed up or run out of money and go home. You may get very sick. You may not know how to talk to people. You may be very alone.



I think you just broke a record of the number of assumptions made in one minute.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> It's not about magic. I prefer Chinese martial arts because it seems clean, thorough and methodical in the way they practice the art. The moves are very impressive. Why is anyone attracted to one martial art instead of another? It's a personal preference thing.



That's about the most honest & forthright thing without being loaded you said. Congratulations. 



Mr. President said:


> Why Shaolin specifically? Well... why not Shaolin? Is there a better place to learn Kung Fu?



Lots... A few... Guangzhou, Foshan, Hangzhou, Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Cangzhou, Chenjiaguo, X'ian, Chengdu, Changsha, Hong Kong, Macao, Serawak, NYC, San Francisco, Vancouver, Montreal, Ontario, Los Angeles, London, etc... 




Mr. President said:


> I think you just broke a record of the number of assumptions made in one minute.



I think you still have that from some of your earlier posts... don't be to hasty in trying to rid yourself of the mantle.


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 21, 2013)

clfsean said:


> Lots... A few... Guangzhou, Foshan, Hangzhou, Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Cangzhou, Chenjiaguo, X'ian, Chengdu, Changsha, Hong Kong, Macao, Serawak, NYC, San Francisco, Vancouver, Montreal, Ontario, Los Angeles, London, etc...



I was probably unclear. I was referring to the method, not the location. Regardless of where, I want to learn Shaolin Kung Fu. Is there another "style" or another way of learning Kung Fu? Are there those who learn Kung Fu that isn't Shaolin oriented? If so, are there better methods or styles of Kung Fu?


----------



## mograph (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I was referring to the method, not the location. Regardless of where, I want to learn Shaolin Kung Fu.


Ah, now you're talking. I think there were some stateside recommendations made in an earlier post, no?


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 21, 2013)

What do you think about this school: http://www.shaolintemplela.org/Welcome.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I was probably unclear. I was referring to the method, not the location. Regardless of where, I want to learn Shaolin Kung Fu. Is there another "style" or another way of learning Kung Fu? Are there those who learn Kung Fu that isn't Shaolin oriented? If so, are there better methods or styles of Kung Fu?



Tell what...study these and get back to me and then you can answer that question yourself,

Not all Chinese martial arts come from or for that matter have anything to do with Shaolin.

Word of advice, since you do not seem to be going on anything but something akin to hero worship based on a Shaolin that no longer exists.....stay in the USA and look for a good Shaolin school


----------



## mograph (Apr 21, 2013)

Or, to put it another way, just to get an idea where you're coming from ... what martial art(s) are you practicing now? For how long? How far along are you?


----------



## clfsean (Apr 22, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> What do you think about this school: http://www.shaolintemplela.org/Welcome.html



I don't. In the LA area I would aim more to (in no particular order) ... 

http://www.harmoniousfist.com/
http://www.quandoman.com/home.htm
http://www.bucksamkongkungfu.com/
http://www.choyleefut-us.com/sifu.htm


----------



## mograph (Apr 22, 2013)

I wonder ... if Shaolin has been watered down, would it be possible to take a solid style that came from Shaolin and reverse-engineer it back to Shaolin?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2013)

mograph said:


> I wonder ... if Shaolin has been watered down, would it be possible to take a solid style that came from Shaolin and reverse-engineer it back to Shaolin?



Actually there is a guy in China that has to some extent and is still working on it, but he is not a monk, and I believe the monk now in Canada was trying to as well. I use to have the webpage of the non-monk guy but I lost it a couple of PC upgrades ago.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 22, 2013)

mograph said:


> I wonder ... if Shaolin has been watered down, would it be possible to take a solid style that came from Shaolin and reverse-engineer it back to Shaolin?



Why? If it ain't broke, don't Gov't fix it!!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 22, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I was probably unclear. I was referring to the method, not the location. Regardless of where, I want to learn Shaolin Kung Fu. Is there another "style" or another way of learning Kung Fu? Are there those who learn Kung Fu that isn't Shaolin oriented? If so, are there better methods or styles of Kung Fu?



Without a doubt, San Soo. No question about it. Can not be disputed.


----------



## Argus (Apr 23, 2013)

I think the three main points that you need to consider are:

1) "Kung fu" is an all encompassing term that people apply to all Chinese Martial Arts. There are many, many, many different styles of "Kung Fu." Some of the most well known that you might be able to find outside of China are Choy Li Fut, Hung Gar, and Wing Chun, along with internal arts like Taijiquan, Xingyiquan, and Baguaquan.

2) There is also modern "Wushu", which has nothing to do with traditional arts and is not about fighting.

3) Shaolin no longer teaches traditional Chinese Martial Arts, or "Kung fu," they teach modern Wushu, which is just for show and entertainment. They also teach Sanda, or sportive kick-boxing.

My advice? Do some heavy research on Chinese Martial Arts. Educate yourself about all of the different styles, find out which, if any, really appeal to you, and then seek out a good teacher in that style. But since you haven't done that on your own, I think that most here doubt the sincerity of your interest in Chinese Martial Arts. Make sure that you don't just like the _idea _of learning CMA in general, but rather that you really want to put in the study, time, and practice required to do so, and that you actually know what it is you would be learning.

In any case, best of luck to you.


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 24, 2013)

Argus said:


> 1) "Kung fu" is an all encompassing term that people apply to all Chinese Martial Arts. There are many, many, many different styles of "Kung Fu." Some of the most well known that you might be able to find outside of China are Choy Li Fut, Hung Gar, and Wing Chun, along with internal arts like Taijiquan, Xingyiquan, and Baguaquan.
> 
> 2) There is also modern "Wushu", which has nothing to do with traditional arts and is not about fighting.



I already know all that.



> Shaolin no longer teaches traditional Chinese Martial Arts, or "Kung fu," they teach modern Wushu, which is just for show and entertainment. They also teach Sanda, or sportive kick-boxing.



I know what Sanda/Sanshou is. I spoke to the temple. Asked them about their current curriculum. They told me that traditional Chinese methods are still taught. Chin Na, Tanglangquan, Hou Quan, Xiao Hong Quan etc.

A recent student turned monk, an indian named Kanishka Sharma (forgot his monk name), teaches self defense and various incapacitation techniques to army forces, so I think there are still those in Shaolin who learn actual combat.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2013)

They teach Sanshou to military in China, not the sanshou you see in the ring, but it is still a standardized version of Military Sanshou... they do not teach any thing "Shaolin" to the military in China. However there are those that go to shaolin in hopes to be able to get into the military. So, if this "monk" is teaching military forces, it is not in China. And how long was thie "Monk" at the temple?

Let me ask this again....when you talked with this monk...was in in a Chinese dialect or English? Also did you call him on the phone or was this e-mail/texting, or did you go to China to talk to him?


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 24, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> they do not teach any thing "Shaolin" to the military in China. However there are those that go to shaolin in hopes to be able to get into the military. So, if this "monk" is teaching military forces, it is not in China.



I didn't mean that he's teaching in China. He was in Shaolin a few years, practiced and lived with them, got the monk name and went back to India to teach.



> Let me ask this again....when you talked with this monk...was in in a Chinese dialect or English?



It wasn't actually me who did the talking. I know a teacher in Beijing who teaches Mandarin to foreigners. I asked her to call. She reported back to me what they said.

Shi Yan Du is the Indian's monk name.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2013)

Okie dokie.... nuff said.... if you go...enjoy spending your money


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 25, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Okie dokie.... nuff said.... if you go...enjoy spending your money



I don't have 10 grand a year. I wonder what would happen if I told them I would teach English to the children there in exchange. It's been done before.

Anyway, I have now located Shaolin warrior monks teaching in New York, Texas and California. Outside the U.S I found monks in Italy, Canada and India.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 25, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I don't have 10 grand a year. I wonder what would happen if I told them I would teach English to the children there in exchange. It's been done before.


From the website:


> Many interested students send Mr. Che e-mail messages asking if they can come to China and work at the academy or nearby to pay for their training or for discounts, or ask for training or instructional videos for free.  There is NO employment for foreign students (because the chinese government does not allow it), and there is absolutely NO financial assistance available from the academy for any students, and there are NO discounts, free lessons or free instructional videos, regardless of the student's country of origin or financial condition.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow know plenty of people teaching English in guangzhou and they are Americans. 
 You can look online for agency.  Most required a bachelor. I know
One school took someone who did not have a bachelor and told the parents
That they had a bachelor degree. So in some cases the school might hire you 
With out one.


----------



## mysurvive (Apr 25, 2013)

honestly 10k for housing for a year is cheap. I wish it was that cheap where I live .

Why did you ask if there is any other type of kung fu other than shaolin, and then when it was explained you said that you knew those styles were kung fu?


----------



## oaktree (Apr 25, 2013)

This school sounds more interested in money then anything. 
 Not to say its not legit well as legit as xaolin can be these days.
You can most likely find better quality instruction for way less with out
Having to change your b.s. detectors batteries.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 25, 2013)

Thats 10k a year usd compared to chinese rmb its really expensive. 
Think 1usd to every 6 rmb average.


----------



## mysurvive (Apr 25, 2013)

oaktree said:


> Thats 10k a year usd compared to chinese rmb its really expensive.
> Think 1usd to every 6 rmb average.



10k usd is 10k usd even if you convert it. Yeah it may seem like tons to them,  but it's still 10k to us. I still wish my rent was that cheap


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> From the website:



Well, if they were to apply for the proper visa ad do all the paper work and..... they most certainly are not going to do that.... that would cost them money



oaktree said:


> Wow know plenty of people teaching English in guangzhou and they are Americans.
> You can look online for agency. Most required a bachelor. I know
> One school took someone who did not have a bachelor and told the parents
> That they had a bachelor degree. So in some cases the school might hire you
> With out one.



It is not as easy as it use to be and it takes the proper visa and someone on the China side of things willing to go through that process



oaktree said:


> This school sounds more interested in money then anything.
> Not to say its not legit well as legit as xaolin can be these days.
> You can most likely find better quality instruction for way less with out
> Having to change your b.s. detectors batteries.



BINGO!!!!!

It is exactly as legit as just about any other Shaolin school in China, you got the cash and you can go.

And there are more "realistic" teachers all over China that are not Shaolin that are interested in foreign $$$ to varying degrees. But you "NEED" to speak the language to go to them.

In all honesty if someone wants to go learn shaolin wushu at shaolin these days they are far better off looking to a physical education university in one of the major cities. They are getting paid too but the living conditions are likely better, the training is more serious and when you are done you have a better credential IMO.

There is a guy near me that is from the one in Beijing and he is absolutely amazing and his Sanda is damn impressive. If I were 20 to 30 years younger I would be going there all the time


----------



## mograph (Apr 25, 2013)

If it were me ... I would:
1) find a half-decent CMA teacher in my hometown who knows people in China
2) spend a few years (at least) developing basic CMA skills, learning Mandarin (or Cantonese, of course) and Chinese culture; and showing interest in Chinese culture to my teacher (building connections in the community)
3) save my money
4) take a trip to China (2 weeks) visiting contacts recommended to me by my teacher (to test the waters, make new contacts and see how well I cope in the environment)
5) return stateside with a new perspective to refine my skills, maintain Chinese contacts, make plans, gain credentials, make applications
6) return to China for six months using contacts & arrangements made
7) revisit plans. Stay? Return home?

In this plan, you make contacts, grow your cross-cultural social skills, and most importantly, develop enough martial skills to be able to tell good martial arts from bad and hopefully have something to show your Chinese hosts (willingness to learn isn't enough; they need to see proof of dedication shown over the long term).

An indication of long-term commitment to the art (shown by level of skill) would separate you from the _stereotypical_ westerner.
And get referrals. Those are a big deal anywhere.


----------



## Argus (Apr 25, 2013)

mograph said:


> If it were me ... I would:
> 1) find a half-decent CMA teacher in my hometown who knows people in China
> 2) spend a few years (at least) developing basic CMA skills, learning Mandarin (or Cantonese, of course) and Chinese culture; and showing interest in Chinese culture to my teacher (building connections in the community)
> 3) save my money
> ...



This is really, really good advice.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 25, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I don't have 10 grand a year. I wonder what would happen if I told them I would teach English to the children there in exchange. It's been done before.
> 
> Anyway, I have now located Shaolin warrior monks teaching in New York, Texas and California. Outside the U.S I found monks in Italy, Canada and India.



How do you imagine that you can teach English to Chinese people when you don't speak Chinese?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2013)

mograph said:


> If it were me ... I would:
> 5) return stateside with a new perspective to refine my skills, maintain Chinese contacts, make plans, gain credentials, make applications



And I want to add; Protect that contact from EVERYBODY.... do not try and help anybody out you are not 100% sure of or it could REALLY mess up that contact. 

I learned that one the hard way trying to help someone out.


----------



## Argus (Apr 25, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> And I want to add; Protect that contact from EVERYBODY.... do not try and help anybody out you are not 100% sure of or it could REALLY mess up that contact.
> 
> I learned that one the hard way trying to help someone out.



As in, be careful who you refer or introduce to your contact, because that person will be perceived as a reflection on you? Or do you mean something else?


----------



## oaktree (Apr 25, 2013)

I forgot that mr. President said a woman spoke to the xiaolin guy.
 The real question should be is that woman cute and how can we be sure her cutness is legit?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2013)

Argus said:


> As in, be careful who you refer or introduce to your contact, because that person will be perceived as a reflection on you? Or do you mean something else?



Yup, and if your contact goes out of thier way and takes time to find things out for the reference and the reference does not go through with anything....well...nuff said


----------



## Napitenkah (Jun 23, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I was probably unclear. I was referring to the method, not the location. Regardless of where, I want to learn Shaolin Kung Fu. Is there another "style" or another way of learning Kung Fu? Are there those who learn Kung Fu that isn't Shaolin oriented? If so, are there better methods or styles of Kung Fu?



From the little I know. Shaolin Kung Fu, Northern and southern styles have a pretty complete package.

Not just the physical aspects of it, but the actual energetic. The chi, Tai chi chuan, is an essential part of it.


----------



## Napitenkah (Jun 23, 2013)

clfsean said:


> No Chinese students live "at the temple". They live near & around, but not there. Hell even the abbot doesn't live there. He's got a spot not far from the Temple with his wife & kid(s??) & commutes everyday in his bullet proof Abbot-mobile Benz.
> 
> Neih sihk ng sihk teng-ah?



Why stop there?
The abbot also has a place with his mistress, who he sometimes engages in aleister crowley sex acts, when he has free time from running with the chinese triad.

Anybody can make stuff up.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 23, 2013)

Napitenkah said:


> Why stop there?
> The abbot also has a place with his mistress, who he sometimes engages in aleister crowley sex acts, when he has free time from running with the chinese triad.
> 
> Anybody can make stuff up.



He might with #1 since he's central party... might with #2 just because... probably with #3 but that's a different story althogether. 

Your point?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2013)

Napitenkah said:


> From the little I know. Shaolin Kung Fu, Northern and southern styles have a pretty complete package.
> 
> Not just the physical aspects of it, but the actual energetic. The chi, Tai chi chuan, is an essential part of it.




I don't think the Chi of Tai Chi Chuan is what you think it is.

Chi...or in Pinyin Qi is &#27668; which is basically energy

Tai Chi Chuan... or in pinyin Taijiquan is &#22826;&#26497;&#25331; which is supreme ultimate fist

and &#27668; does not equal &#22826;&#26497;&#25331;

And even if you go with the Wade Giles, which is where the spelling Tai Chi Chuan comes from it is actually 
T'ai chi ch'uan and if you go with the Wade Giles spelling again where Chi comes form it is ch'i and again not the same


----------



## Napitenkah (Jun 23, 2013)

What do I think it is?

I know I wrote, _but the actual energetic. The chi,

I didn't say what I thought Tai chi chuan was. _


----------



## Napitenkah (Jun 24, 2013)

clfsean said:


> He might with #1 since he's central party... might with #2 just because... probably with #3 but that's a different story althogether.
> 
> Your point?



That anybody can make stuff up.

But I am more than happy to assume that he is a divine being, like an Abbot should be, whatever Abbot of whatever monastery we are not talking about.

The funny thing is, in the history, triad secret groups started with 5 monks, 5 elders, which have nothing to do with the triad criminal gangs of the past century, but they are linked in a historical perspective.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2013)

Napitenkah said:


> What do I think it is?
> 
> I know I wrote, _but the actual energetic. The chi,
> 
> I didn't say what I thought Tai chi chuan was. _



Never asked what you thought it was, you used Chi and then Tai Chi Chuan and they way it was written I apparently miss understood what where saying. I thought you were saying taking "Chi" out of Tai "Chi" Chuan and making the statement that the "Chi" in Tai Chi Chuan stood for "Qi"


----------



## clfsean (Jun 24, 2013)

Napitenkah said:


> That anybody can make stuff up.



That's funny.



Napitenkah said:


> But I am more than happy to assume that he is a divine being, like an Abbot should be, whatever Abbot of whatever monastery we are not talking about.



Yeah... ok... 



Napitenkah said:


> The funny thing is, in the history, triad secret groups started with 5 monks, 5 elders, which have nothing to do with the triad criminal gangs of the past century, but they are linked in a historical perspective.



There so much more to it than that it's not funny. And yes, I know exactly what I'm talking about concerning it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2013)

clfsean said:


> There so much more to it than that it's not funny. And yes, I know exactly what I'm talking about concerning it.




Not that you need back up, but I fully agree and yes, yes you do know what you are talking about


----------



## Napitenkah (Jun 24, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Never asked what you thought it was, you used Chi and then Tai Chi Chuan and they way it was written I apparently miss understood what where saying. I thought you were saying taking "Chi" out of Tai "Chi" Chuan and making the statement that the "Chi" in Tai Chi Chuan stood for "Qi"



I thought you thought that, but wanted to make sure.

I am familiar with what is called chi, and have been even before I knew it as a concept and was able to talk about it.

I am just learning Tai chi chuan.


----------

